# Dynamic Auto Painter (DAP)



## DWU2 (Jul 11, 2017)

I really like Dynamic Auto Painter, but it doesn't play at all with LR.  I have to export files, then reopen them in DAP, then import the results into LR.  Has anyone found a workaround for this?  Would Opendirect or some other plugin facilitate this?


----------



## johnbeardy (Jul 11, 2017)

Never heard of Dynamic Auto Painter, but maybe you could set it up as an Additional External Editor? That's in Preferences / External Editing, and you would then select an image and choose Edit With.


----------



## DWU2 (Jul 11, 2017)

Thanks for trying to help - I really appreciate it.  Unfortunately, DAP still doesn't like to play well with LR.  What happened was:
1) When I clicked on Edit In, LR created a TIF, then launched DAP, as it was supposed to.
2) DAP then got lost - it prompted me to select a file. 
3) I selected the TIF, edited it with DAP, but when I went to save it, DAP insisted on saving a JPG, not a TIF, with a different name.  
4) After saving, I closed DAP, the TIF was unchanged (of course), and, if I wanted the JPG in the catalog, I'd have to import it.

So, your efforts are appreciated, but I'm still looking for a solution.

DAP, by the way, is a program which creates painterly effects from photos.  It's a very powerful program, capable of a wide variety of effects.  It's a lot of fun.  Here's a link:
Dynamic Auto Painter

I just wish I could pick a photo in LR, open it in DAP, and automatically re-import into LR!


----------



## johnbeardy (Jul 12, 2017)

Then another approach might be to send DAP a JPEG. This can be done by setting up an Export Preset which includes Add To Catalog, whatever JPEG options you want, and specifying DAP in the Post Processing Steps. 

This section, at the bottom of the Export dialog, has an option to go to the Export Actions Folder and you should put a shortcut to DAP in there. What this does is trigger DAP after the JPEG is exported.

Try that.

John


----------

